# Frage zur "/etc/shadow"

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zur "/etc/shadow"

Ich habe nach diesem HowTo: 

-->  http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi

Gentoo auf einen Raspberry Pi installiert.

In dem o.g. Wki steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Don't forget to adjust /etc/fstab and /etc/shadow root password. 

 

Die Frage ist nun, wie legt man das Passwort für root dort fest??

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine Frage zur "/etc/shadow"
> 
> Ich habe nach diesem HowTo: 
> ...

 

Kannst du dich nicht nach dem entpacken der Stages ein chroot ausführen und

dann mit "passwd" das password setzen. Dann wird auch /etc/shadow upgedatet.

MfG

----------

## 3PO

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Kannst du dich nicht nach dem entpacken der Stages ein chroot ausführen und
> 
> dann mit "passwd" das password setzen. ...

 

Nun, das könnte ich mal versuchen, ich dachte halt, dass es einfacher geht, wegen:

 *Quote:*   

> Don't forget to adjust /etc/fstab and /etc/shadow root password. 

 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Kannst du dich nicht nach dem entpacken der Stages ein chroot ausführen und
> 
> dann mit "passwd" das password setzen. ... 
> 
> Nun, das könnte ich mal versuchen, ich dachte halt, dass es einfacher geht, wegen:
> ...

 

Mir ist eigentlich nicht bekannt das man /etc/shadow editieren könnte/sollte. Aber mein wissen ist in diesem

Bereich aber auch sehr gering. Und ob im wiki(s) auch immer alles richtig ist? Vielleicht auch ein Schreibfehler kein Ahnung ...

MfG

----------

## 3PO

hmm, das mit chroot, scheint nicht zu funktionieren...  :Sad: 

```
vdr01_64 ~ # chroot /mnt/raspberrypiroot /bin/bash

chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *3PO wrote:*   

> hmm, das mit chroot, scheint nicht zu funktionieren... 
> 
> ```
> vdr01_64 ~ # chroot /mnt/raspberrypiroot /bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Erklärung findest du auf der Seite ganz unten:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_von_einer_Live-CD

MfG

----------

## 3PO

Nun, das bedeutet ja wohl, dass ich das mit chroot vergessen kann??

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Nun, das bedeutet ja wohl, dass ich das mit chroot vergessen kann??

 

Schaut wohl so aus. Keine Ahnung. Aber die Stage hat ein ein leeres root password. Vielleiche kannst 

du es hinterher noch setzen (wenn gebootet). Wie gesagt das man /etc/shadow editieren könnte/sollte ist mir neu. Muss hier passen.

MfG

----------

## 3PO

GELÖST!

Die originale "/etc/shadow" sieht so aus in der ersten Zeile:

```
root:*:10770:0:::::
```

Wenn man diese abändert in:

```
root::10770:0:::::
```

(* entfernen)

Dann kann man sich mit:

Loginname: root

Passwort: <enter> (<- Ohne Passwort, nur <enter> drücken)

einloggen.  :Wink: 

Hier noch ein paar Infos zur "/etc/shadow"

--> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-etcshadow-file/

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *3PO wrote:*   

> GELÖST!
> 
> Die originale "/etc/shadow" sieht so aus in der ersten Zeile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Super. Der das wiki geschrieben hat hätte aber auch schreiben was (oder wie) er mit editieren meinte.

MfG

----------

## py-ro

Dann kann sich aber jeder, auch remote, ohne Passwort anmelden.

Du hättest auch auf der LiveCD mit passwd dein Passwort ändern können und die entsprechende Spalte von der shadow der LiveCD in die shadow des Ziels kopieren können.

Bye

Py

----------

## 3PO

Und wie hätte ich das machen sollen, es gibt ja keine Live-CDs für ARM??

BTW: Man kann ja sofort nach den ersten Booten ein Passwort für root vergeben und gut is.

Falls Jemand Paranoia hat, kann er ja solange das Netzwerkkabel abstecken oder einfach sshd nicht starten.  :Wink: 

----------

